# Mohawk Mountain - Opening Weekend



## SkiRay (Dec 4, 2014)

What did you do on your Black Friday?

At the last minute we decided to check out Mohawk Mountain as we have never been there and it's only a 90 minutes drive from NYC. The snow today was amazing - freshies all day and you can ski anything - ski patrol was totally cool and my 5 year old skied off trail with us all day.

The lines on this mountain remind of me what runs used to be like, lots of turns and interesting terrain and for sure this mountain feels so much bigger than what it really is. Lots of fun to ski here and will for sure go back again.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2014)

i was going to run up on Saturday but had family stuff... my loss.  looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Tin (Dec 4, 2014)

The helmet with the bunny ears and MRG sticker was bad ass.
Nice to finally see what trails there look like, would be fun with bumps.


----------



## SkiRay (Dec 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> The helmet with the bunny ears and MRG sticker was bad ass.
> Nice to finally see what trails there look like, would be fun with bumps.



Haha.. Thanks Tin. Alicia and I are just cracking here.  I will have to let my 5 year old know that. She finally started skiing on her own last year and was doing diamonds at MRG this year.  My son is 10 so he pushes her a bunch.. 

This was us trying to get her used to her skis a 2nd time, with the 1st being at Bolton Valley last December. 

You can see, it was me holding her back.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 4, 2014)

Mohawk is awesome.  Not very interesting though.  Usually there's no bumps.  Pinnacle and Chute are fun.  Skis more than 550 vertical.  I'll go most Friday nights mid-winter.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 4, 2014)

She's looking terrific SkiRay...


----------



## marinamoreira (Dec 5, 2014)

So THAT'S how those little kids get to ski so much better than I'll ever do! 
That's great, thanks for sharing, SkiRay


----------

